# Fecal Incontinence



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

My purebred Bella is now 12 years and seven months old. She will be 13 in April. I have raised her since she was a puppy when I got her from a breeder in New Mexico. She has been the joy of my life, so smart she does puzzles that a child could do, so obedient ( I trained her) that she became certified as a service dog, so beautiful I cannot take her out without people, stopping and commenting on her. She is everything a German Shepherd should be. Now she is a senior dog. I am very fortunate to have had her reach this age. She had no health issues until a year ago when she had a spinal empyema, which is essentially an abscess around the spine, which almost paralyzed her. The neurology team at the animal medical center saved her life, by discovering an extremely rare cause of loss of movement in both a person and a dog. She recovered and was able to walk get up and pretty much lead a normal life however, the nerves in her rear legs did not recover 100% and she always had a little residual weakness in them. But we could still take walks, and we still do. Now the neurologist has discovered probable stenosis of the lumbar sacral spine. This is causing fecal incontinence, Bella I do not believe is even aware that she is pooping in the house or in inappropriate places. But she knows that it’s wrong even though I say nothing because she will get as far away from the poop as possible until it is all cleaned up. I cannot put a diaper on her because she already has a UTI and a diaper would only lead to more. In addition, she is on an antibiotic and Visbiome probiotic for life. There is no way of knowing if that infection still lies dormant somewhere in her body. 

We live in a small apartment, and Bella does not wander around it too much anymore, except from her bed to the kitchen where her bowls are. However, you never know when you will suddenly find she has left a present for you. I realize that I should be very thankful That she is still with me. Her rear legs may eventually get weaker. We do not know if they will remain mobile and if they might not if when I am alone I can lift her into a cart. Slippery floor is difficult for her so I put down yoga mats since all our floors are slippery. But she is alive and basically healthy slowed down but still in appearance and nature the same Bella. However, I will admit that the fecal incontinence can be stressful. This has only been going on for the past month or a month and a half that she actually poops in the house , or in a hallway or once to my horror in a supermarket! I put a waterproof cover on her bed and keep bottles of stain and odor remover around. I even bought a can of something purported to freeze the poop so that it is easier to pick up. I don’t think it works too well perhaps someone knows of one that does. Her whole life she has always had a touchy stomach and her poop has never been truly firm, German Shepherd‘s are notorious for touchy tummies. I read an old post in which some owners said that they had come to laugh at these incidents. No it’s not the end of the world by any means and most certainly it is not the end of my dog. I guess because this is new to me. This is not the first dog I have owned, but the first one with this issue. And I find it to becoming too much a central issue in my life, although I just try to quietly pick up and clean up. My Bella is still a joy to me and I am so fortunate to have had her for so long. Any thoughts or ideas on how other people have dealt with fecal incontinence would be very helpful. It’s certainly not the end of the world, but it will continue for the rest of her , hopefully continual long life. Any thoughts on how to not let this stress one out and learn to take it in stride would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I hope this is helpful.










Techniques to Manage Bowel Incontinence in Dogs


Bowel incontinence in dogs happens when a pet loses part or all of the control over emptying their bowels. Here are techniques to manage it.




dogwheelchairlife.com


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Both Ranger and Star had fecal incontinence towards the end of their lives. Star would most often poop in her sleep. She slept in the bathroom, which made the floor easy to clean up. I asked the vet about changing her eating schedule so she would poop at a more convenient time (when I was awake to clean it up) but he said it was happening because her muscles would relax when she was asleep, and the feeding schedule really had very little to do with it.

I wish I'd known those techniques for stimulating a poop. They might have helped!

I didn't consider diapers for either dog, because that would have resulted in the poop getting embedded in their fur. And lifting a GSD sized dog into the bathtub to clean up its rear is not something I want to do every day! With a small dog - different story!

I was fortunate that both dogs usually had nice firm poops.

I remember one of the vets shaking his head as I told him about Ranger's problems. "I wouldn't be able to put up with that," he said.

I looked at him, and remembered the little white mutt he brought to work with him every day, and thought to myself, "Yeah - just WAIT until it happens to YOUR dog!"  

Both dogs were eventually euthanized when they could no longer stand up on their own. With Ranger, I came home from work to find him lying in his own excrement, struggling to get up. He could stand with help, but I couldn't take him to work with me, and it wasn't fair to him to be lying there struggling for hours. With Star, her mobility declined slowly, then it suddenly crashed. She couldn't stand at all, not even to have a pee, and she seemed thoroughly miserable. Both dogs were 14 years old. 😥


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How I manage fecal incontinence in an old dog --- First the odor is more pleasant than in a younger dog - Because I know she is still functioning. Second, I am happy it is well-formed. Third, I pick it up and take it outside.

If I feed late, if in addition, if I get her out early, that helps.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

nygoldengirl said:


> My purebred Bella is now 12 years and seven months old. She will be 13 in April. I have raised her since she was a puppy when I got her from a breeder in New Mexico. She has been the joy of my life, so smart she does puzzles that a child could do, so obedient ( I trained her) that she became certified as a service dog, so beautiful I cannot take her out without people, stopping and commenting on her. She is everything a German Shepherd should be. Now she is a senior dog. I am very fortunate to have had her reach this age. She had no health issues until a year ago when she had a spinal empyema, which is essentially an abscess around the spine, which almost paralyzed her. The neurology team at the animal medical center saved her life, by discovering an extremely rare cause of loss of movement in both a person and a dog. She recovered and was able to walk get up and pretty much lead a normal life however, the nerves in her rear legs did not recover 100% and she always had a little residual weakness in them. But we could still take walks, and we still do. Now the neurologist has discovered probable stenosis of the lumbar sacral spine. This is causing fecal incontinence, Bella I do not believe is even aware that she is pooping in the house or in inappropriate places. But she knows that it’s wrong even though I say nothing because she will get as far away from the poop as possible until it is all cleaned up. I cannot put a diaper on her because she already has a UTI and a diaper would only lead to more. In addition, she is on an antibiotic and Visbiome probiotic for life. There is no way of knowing if that infection still lies dormant somewhere in her body.
> 
> We live in a small apartment, and Bella does not wander around it too much anymore, except from her bed to the kitchen where her bowls are. However, you never know when you will suddenly find she has left a present for you. I realize that I should be very thankful That she is still with me. Her rear legs may eventually get weaker. We do not know if they will remain mobile and if they might not if when I am alone I can lift her into a cart. Slippery floor is difficult for her so I put down yoga mats since all our floors are slippery. But she is alive and basically healthy slowed down but still in appearance and nature the same Bella. However, I will admit that the fecal incontinence can be stressful. This has only been going on for the past month or a month and a half that she actually poops in the house , or in a hallway or once to my horror in a supermarket! I put a waterproof cover on her bed and keep bottles of stain and odor remover around. I even bought a can of something purported to freeze the poop so that it is easier to pick up. I don’t think it works too well perhaps someone knows of one that does. Her whole life she has always had a touchy stomach and her poop has never been truly firm, German Shepherd‘s are notorious for touchy tummies. I read an old post in which some owners said that they had come to laugh at these incidents. No it’s not the end of the world by any means and most certainly it is not the end of my dog. I guess because this is new to me. This is not the first dog I have owned, but the first one with this issue. And I find it to becoming too much a central issue in my life, although I just try to quietly pick up and clean up. My Bella is still a joy to me and I am so fortunate to have had her for so long. Any thoughts or ideas on how other people have dealt with fecal incontinence would be very helpful. It’s certainly not the end of the world, but it will continue for the rest of her , hopefully continual long life. Any thoughts on how to not let this stress one out and learn to take it in stride would be deeply appreciated.





Sunsilver said:


> Both Ranger and Star had fecal incontinence towards the end of their lives. Star would most often poop in her sleep. She slept in the bathroom, which made the floor easy to clean up. I asked the vet about changing her eating schedule so she would poop at a more convenient time (when I was awake to clean it up) but he said it was happening because her muscles would relax when she was asleep, and the feeding schedule really had very little to do with it.
> 
> I wish I'd known those techniques for stimulating a poop. They might have helped!
> 
> ...


i I am so sorry that ranger and Starr have passed. But to have both your beloved dogs for 14 years is truly a gift. And it seems like you managed their incontinence without getting upset. Unfortunately where as Bella used to go everywhere with me. I am now reluctant to take her certain places unless she has just pooped & even then you can’t be 100% sure they may not do it again. I also enjoy going to my families homes and staying there but with an incontinent dog unless you can confine them to one small area and put down a waterproof covering, which is not easy to do with a very large dog, you can’t impose even on your family having a dog poop in their house. No matter how much they love her and they do I do not think they would appreciate having poop on the floors in their homes. I am also going to put down a waterproof cover in the back of my SUV. This all came on so suddenly it may have developed somewhere down the line from age itself, but Bella’s spinal abscess definitely gave her neurological deficits, but it took about a year after her infection for the bowel incontinence to start. And yes, she has residual weakness in our hind legs. But I would never think of putting a dog down for some thing like incontinence. If I could manage to get her in a cart if and when she needs it , she has mobility. My late husband and I had to put down our Shepherd because of cancer mainly because one day the dog let you know she did not want to go on. Bella still enjoys life. The stress is more on the owner than the dog because yes, I believe it is kind of on conscience when they poop. this all being new to me and coming on so quickly I am a bit stressed out over it. Unfortunately, no matter what I do. Her poop is never that firm. However, she is approaching 13 in April. I certainly hope she makes it and we are truly blessed to have our dogs for such a long lifespan. and yes, when they have no quality of life left, then we have to do the right thing no matter how painful. Thank you so much for your reply. Well, sometimes this forum has no solution like reversing bowel incontinence. It is the emotional support that is so important. Especially with a senior or handicapped dog there are many other dog owners who do not understand the emotional challenges that you go through. My heart goes out to you for losing ranger and star, I hope if it is your wish that you share your life with another dog, but that is a very personal decision each person makes for themselves. Bless you for your reply.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Dunkirk said:


> I hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes very helpful!! And so reassuring to have emotional support!


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> How I manage fecal incontinence in an old dog --- First the odor is more pleasant than in a younger dog - Because I know she is still functioning. Second, I am happy it is well-formed. Third, I pick it up and take it outside.
> 
> If I feed late, if in addition, if I get her out early, that helps.


Lucky the poop is well formed formed! I generally flush the poop down the toilet. I have found that taking Bella out late was always a waste of time because she did nothing. She eats on the early side for supper and then goes out around 5:30 PM and then if you take her out later, over the years, I found she would not even pee let alone poop. But I can see by your attitude that you are taking it in stride. Like saying she’s still functioning! Yes, our dogs are still functioning. Maybe not 100% but still have a joy in life. This came on so suddenly, and really, as I said, only about a month ago, that I was thrown for a loop but things happen in life. My beloved husband became sick from agent orange due to his two tours in country in Nam and I became his caretaker, and eventually he died. I wish he were here to share this new challenge but if I was strong enough to deal with his illness at a young age, then I should be strong enough to deal with some incontinence in my dog. Thank you so much for your reply. It is so much appreciated!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Sorry to hear about your husband....Veteran's' Day today.

Hopefully you and Bella can get into a "routine" and it won't be so bad.

I had a shepherd mix with Degenerative Myelopathy. Fortunately I was younger then and she was only around 50-60 lbs so I could handle her better. I used the cotton swab method on her from that article. After she totally lost use of her hind legs I just would keep her on the couch on a waterproof pad. Fortunately for me she always had firm poop.

For the love of and for a dog....


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

nygoldengirl said:


> . My heart goes out to you for losing ranger and star, I hope if it is your wish that you share your life with another dog, but that is a very personal decision each person makes for themselves. Bless you for your reply.


Golden girl, since Star was put down in 2021, I am down to one GSD for the first time in many years. Up until Ranger was euthanized (2016) I had three - Ranger, Star and Eska. Eska is 8, and I am looking forward to enjoying her for quite a few years yet! 

It's never an easy decision to make, but when a dog reaches 14, I really don't think prolonging their life by getting a cart for them is the right thing. They can't lie down or sit when they are in the cart, and would need constant supervision, to make sure it didn't get caught on something. But they do make sense for a young dog that's still very active.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Sunsilver said:


> Golden girl, since Star was put down in 2021, I am down to one GSD for the first time in many years. Up until Ranger was euthanized (2016) I had three - Ranger, Star and Eska. Eska is 8, and I am looking forward to enjoying her for quite a few years yet!
> 
> It's never an easy decision to make, but when a dog reaches 14, I really don't think prolonging their life by getting a cart for them is the right thing. They can't lie down or sit when they are in the cart, and would need constant supervision, to make sure it didn't get caught on something. But they do make sense for a young dog that's still very active.


Getting a big dog in & out of a cart is very difficult. The wheels are so big they catch on things. I agree if they can’t get around in the house without the cart because their back legs are too weak then, at that point, I think they really have no quality of life. I would love to have more than one German Shepherd, but we live in a small apartment in the city luckily near the park So I I think a House, with land around. It would be great for several shepherds. 

My late husband and I had to put down our Shepherd because she had cancer and went downhill quickly though the vets said the dog will let you know when it’s time. and one day Holly just looked at us and we know.

Bella, unfortunately has been affected by the terrible, spinal abscess that developed around her spine, compressing it and almost paralyzing her a very rare condition. She recovered but unfortunately the nerves did not 100% come back in her rear end. She can walk and even run, but she does walk slowly now , she will be 13 in April. I think we are very blessed to have. dogs for so long. As long as she is mobile even albeit not as active or fast as she used to be and she is alert, intelligent and full of life then I will just try to take calmly the incontinence she doesn’t mean it she knows it’s wrong, because if she has an accident, she won’t go near it in the house but I think the episodes are really unconscious. I did try her out in the cart. She was able to walk, but it was so horribly clumsy. And they didn’t make her go faster. It really didn’t change her walking. So I tend to agree with you when they have truly lost mobility and quality of life is the issue. And then we make the hard decisions. I am so sorry you have lost Ranger and Star, but now you have a young German Shepherd, and maybe you will get more! If you are a dog person you want a dog around & I hope you have many years of joy from Esks! Thanks so much for your reply and your thoughts.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Rosebud99 said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband....Veteran's' Day today.
> 
> Hopefully you and Bella can get into a "routine" and it won't be so bad.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

nygoldengirl said:


> .





nygoldengirl said:


> .


Thanks for your thoughts and also for mentioning Veterans Day. I tried tricks to make her always poop when she is outside, including a flexible thermometer with Vaseline, but she didn’t even seem to notice it. Maybe I can try some of the other tricks. The poop so far is getting firmer because I am adding some special additives to her food and cleaning up just takes patience and calm. I hate to see the dogs fur wet with pee, because I am concerned it’ll irritate her skin. In addition to the wipes I am going to try to find a gentle, waterless shampoo. It is sad when they get neurological diseases, but all we can do is take care of them the best we can and enjoy the years we have with them. Thank you again for your kind thoughts and reply.


----------

